# Obama supporter plans to target preppers when SHTF



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

> Spartan Survival is not a political group, Smith says. Contrary to expectations, he says he is pro-government and a supporter of President Barack Obama





> Most preppers, Smith says, are concerned with marauders taking their supplies. It&#8217;s not an unfounded fear, he says.
> 
> &#8220;We are those people,&#8221; he says. &#8220;We&#8217;ll kick your door in and take your supplies. &#8230; We are the marauders.&#8221;





> &#8220;We are your worst nightmare, and we are coming.&#8221;





> &#8220;I totally love this country and I would do anything for it,&#8221; Smith says. &#8220;We feel we&#8217;re doing a service to our nation by being prepared.&#8221;



http://www.thenewstribune.com/2013/11/08/2880656/national-geographics-doomsday.html


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Some of us may be looking quite forward to, briefly, making the acquaintance of this man and others like him.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

It will be a very quick hello and goodbye to them...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Nice of him to show his colors before hand.........

Don't any one tell him he is a marked man..........


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Um, am I tired or is this Idiot an Oxymoron in real life?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

With this being the second marauder, I almost wonder if this is a stunt by the producers so they can make some sort of marauders vs preppers spin off or dedicated episode.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not another. he's the one that is the topic of the other thread. But there are oh so many more we don't know. 

If he lived closer to me his picture would be beside the front door, behind the rifle.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Did anyone else catch that he's made a regional map to take things by force and that he's teaching this stuff?


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

This topic has come up on multiple boards, every so often. People who've never been shot at, never faced a life/death situation, get their pride & hormones shaken together into some kind of fantasy cocktail... and then open their mouths.

I'd recommend sitting back, noting who it is running their mouth, and just enjoy the show. There's bound to be something hilarious said... at the very least, it gives you time to think about and plan for how you will deal with a short-lived timeframe of bands of people like this on the loose. If only they'd put as much effort into learning productive skills, food production, manufacturing... sigh.

The "Call of Duty" players don't realize there's no "pause button" (in real life) - just in their dreams of glory - to high five each other.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think these marauder folks have thought this through very well. While their entire life and personality is lazy, fat and tending to leech off others, the preppers are hard working, learning skills, doing target practice, and we KNOW these people are out there. Most of us have some plan in place for guarding and defending our stuff.

I have to think that someone who's worked very hard for their homestead, lifestock and food storage will be on their toes to protect it. This marauder guy has been playing XBox on the sofa, eating Big Macs and waiting for his next welfare check all this time. He and his buddies might have guns, but they aren't going to have the drive, skills or survival instinct that we have.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I hope self-proclaimed 'marauders' stay local. I think that it would be a real shame to travel long distances simply to die in someone else' driveway.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dh and I missed the original airing of the episode that this jackwagon and his gang were on, so we made a point of catching the repeat. All either of us could do was laugh. We honestly laughed through almost the entire segment. Dh made the comment that this idiot is totally out of touch with reality. What kind of sick, entitled, personality thinks like this?
Can you imagine how screwed up his poor kids are going to be?
I can't help but wonder how the people in his town are feeling about it all.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> Dh and I missed the original airing of the episode that this jackwagon and his gang were on, so we made a point of catching the repeat. All either of us could do was laugh. We honestly laughed through almost the entire segment. Dh made the comment that this idiot is totally out of touch with reality. What kind of sick, entitled, personality thinks like this?
> Can you imagine how screwed up his poor kids are going to be?
> I can't help but wonder how the people in his town are feeling about it all.


 The local folks are probably glad to see him say this junk. He just put a bullseye on himself......


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

A future Darwin Award winner just looking for the right opportunity for his surviving family members to accept the award for him. :happy2:

TRellis


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Makes no difference to me whether they are local or long distance fools . . .

either one will still be dead if they come a calling without a personal invite.

Won't have time for formal burials --- besides, coyotes have to eat as well.

This sounds so much like that Aesop's fable of the ant & the grass hopper

but with a major twist; the hoppers will be getting their legs blown off!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

When the time comes marauders will be a huge concern.
Look at other countries. We give them fancy names like 'war lords', but the concept is the same.
A group of people that will go door to door and take everything.
They might take the women, but males are goners.
And they will have mass quantities of everything and if you want some of it, you will have to pay and pay.
They will come in convoys of trucks and just go through areas like locusts.
And, depending on their numbers, you may or may not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

When the marauders come ..... they will end up in the field across the street where they can decompose 'organically'. The worms and the maggots need to eat also you know !!

_Chickenista wrote:_
_They will come in convoys of trucks and just go through areas like locusts_

A chainsaw and a couple of BIG trees across the road close in to town will put an end to their fantasy cocktail .... One bullet in the engine compartment of a standing still truck means they all become walking targets ....
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> Makes no difference to me whether they are local or long distance fools . . .
> 
> either one will still be dead if they come a calling without a personal invite.
> 
> ...


 A good quote by Josey Wales " buzzards gotta eat same as worms".....


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Marauders/war lords in some countries are part of the government. That is scarier than some group of overweight gamers.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've posted links, before.....

Here is an excerpt from Frederic Bastiat's "The Law".

*The Complete Perversion of the Law*

But, unfortunately, law by no means confines itself to its proper functions. And when it has exceeded its proper functions, it has not done so merely in some inconsequential and debatable matters. The law has gone further than this; it has acted in direct opposition to its own purpose. The law has been used to destroy its own objective: It has been applied to annihilating the justice that it was supposed to maintain; to limiting and destroying rights which its real purpose was to respect. The law has placed the collective force at the disposal of the unscrupulous who wish, without risk, to exploit the person, liberty, and property of others. It has converted plunder into a right, in order to protect plunder. And it has converted lawful defense into a crime, in order to punish lawful defense.
How has this perversion of the law been accomplished? And what have been the results? 
The law has been perverted by the influence of two entirely different causes: stupid greed and false philanthropy. Let us speak of the first.
*A Fatal Tendency of Mankind*

Self-preservation and self-development are common aspirations among all people. And if everyone enjoyed the unrestricted use of his faculties and the free disposition of the fruits of his labor, social progress would be ceaseless, uninterrupted, and unfailing.
But there is also another tendency that is common among people. When they can, they wish to live and prosper at the expense of others. This is no rash accusation. Nor does it come from a gloomy and uncharitable spirit. The annals of history bear witness to the truth of it: the incessant wars, mass migrations, religious persecutions, universal slavery, dishonesty in commerce, and monopolies. This fatal desire has its origin in the very nature of man&#8212;in that primitive, universal, and insuppressible instinct that impels him to satisfy his desires with the least possible pain.
*Property and Plunder*

Man can live and satisfy his wants only by ceaseless labor; by the ceaseless application of his faculties to natural resources. This process is the origin of property.
But it is also true that a man may live and satisfy his wants by seizing and consuming the products of the labor of others. This process is the origin of plunder.
Now since man is naturally inclined to avoid pain&#8212;and since labor is pain in itself&#8212;it follows that men will resort to plunder whenever plunder is easier than work. History shows this quite clearly. And under these conditions, neither religion nor morality can stop it.
When, then, does plunder stop? It stops when it becomes more painful and more dangerous than labor.
It is evident, then, that the proper purpose of law is to use the power of its collective force to stop this fatal tendency to plunder instead of to work. All the measures of the law should protect property and punish plunder.


end excerpt.


If you like that, read the rest at.......




http://www.constitution.org/cmt/bastiat/the_law.html


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

In addition to those weapons Smith&#8217;s arsenal includes .270-, .30-30-, .223-caliber and AK-47 rifles and 9 mm and *45 mm* handguns. Did anyone catch this? I'd love to see him fire a handgun that takes an, almost, 2 inch cartridge, there goes your gamer hand bub.

dean

Read more here: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2013/11/08/2880656/national-geographics-doomsday.html#storylink=cpy

ETA: Smith used *bathroom tiles wrapped in woven fiberglass and coated in roofing tar as one of the bullet-stopping layers.* The suit must survive bullets from .22- and .30-06-caliber rifles and a 12-gauge shotgun, he says. can you say molitive cocktail? LMAO walking fire trap.

Read more here: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2013/11/08/2880656/national-geographics-doomsday.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Walking fire trap, perhaps....but sounds more like something that would be fun to set upon with a baseball bat. :shrug:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I don't think these marauder folks have thought this through very well. While their entire life and personality is lazy, fat and tending to leech off others, the preppers are hard working, learning skills, doing target practice, and we KNOW these people are out there. Most of us have some plan in place for guarding and defending our stuff.
> 
> I have to think that someone who's worked very hard for their homestead, lifestock and food storage will be on their toes to protect it. This marauder guy has been playing XBox on the sofa, eating Big Macs and waiting for his next welfare check all this time. He and his buddies might have guns, but they aren't going to have the drive, skills or survival instinct that we have.


 I think these marauder types are most likely lazy & will very soon loose the interest in taking others stuff when they realize just how much work that's gonna be.


----------



## margene (Aug 29, 2006)

I just watched a trailer of the Doomsday Preppers about this jerk. I am a supporter of President Obama and would not want to be put in the same camp as this man. I am a prepper and love this site.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

One thing that could be very scary with idiots like this is that I'm thinking they might be carrying very large magazines for their AK's and be of the spray and pray kind of mind set.
And some of those errant bullets are gonna damage something.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

A wise man once said that he who lives by the sword dies by the sword. Instead of making allies, trading partners, or supporters out of his neighbors he wants to make victims out of them. He will isolate himself and end up surrounded by enemies. The man is a fool, a dangerous fool but still a fool.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

chickenista said:


> When the time comes marauders will be a huge concern.
> Look at other countries. We give them fancy names like 'war lords', but the concept is the same.
> A group of people that will go door to door and take everything.
> They might take the women, but males are goners.
> ...


That is what IED's are for, small groups can cause the marauders some serious rethinking of their actions. Guerrilla warfare is alive and well.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

What bothers me is he says he has 80 members paying DUES to be a part of this group..

If I were the government, I would be investigating his GROUP as domestic terrorists. Isn't that what terrorists do: kill you and take your stuff?

Isn't that what he says he is training them to do? Kill people and take their stuff?

What do you have to do to be declared a terrorist these days in the USA? We got this nutjob on national tv spouting off about taking people's stuff, assault, breaking into people's homes, planning these raids..

I thought terrorists did these things, don't you think his neighbors probably feel like they are living near a whackjob terrorist wannbe?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Add badmouthing prepping giving us a very bad name in regular people's minds


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Walking fire trap, perhaps....but sounds more like something that would be fun to set upon with a baseball bat. :shrug:


or prehaps a Dane Axe, BWHAHAHA.....

dean


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be more worried about the ones that say nothing than those that run their mouth


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

> or prehaps a Dane Axe, BWHAHAHA.....


*shhhh.....I just happen to _have_ one of those*


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

sidepasser said:


> What bothers me is he says he has 80 members paying DUES to be a part of this group..
> 
> If I were the government, I would be investigating his GROUP as domestic terrorists. Isn't that what terrorists do: kill you and take your stuff?
> 
> ...


He likes o, supports o. O needs as many as possible on his side, he doesn't consider this guy a terrorist; he considers him an ally.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

lindamarie said:


> He likes o, supports o. O needs as many as possible on his side, he doesn't consider this guy a terrorist; he considers him an ally.


It is not inconceivable that such a person would actually be receiving material aid from this government. 

After all ... Obama armed the drug cartels and the Muslim rebels. Why not thugs who will cause as much mayhem during SHTF as possible?

It all serves the government's purpose. Whackadoos like this guy get arms and guns from the government, then go around killing people and looting. Then the government says it must disarm YOU to stop the killing.


----------



## Putawaywet (Oct 28, 2013)

When one goes on the offensive the element of surprise becomes one of your most useful tools. Outing yourself and your tactical plan (and I use the term loosely in this case) on the boobtube has a tendency to be incredibly counterproductive to a successful campaign.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

We already have marauders. There are people who tail delivery trucks to houses and on the inside know who's getting what they want. Then cell phone communication look outs while the thief goes in to get the holiday packages off doorsteps.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ernie said:


> It is not inconceivable that such a person would actually be receiving material aid from this government.
> 
> After all ... Obama armed the drug cartels and the Muslim rebels. Why not thugs who will cause as much mayhem during SHTF as possible?
> 
> It all serves the government's purpose. Whackadoos like this guy get arms and guns from the government, then go around killing people and looting. Then the government says it must disarm YOU to stop the killing.


Over here we got the early releases out on good behavior like Diaz running around carjacking the elderly with physical force. Dumping the illegal criminals out on society is just as bad.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

So basically what I get from this is that even Obama supporters think that [email protected]& ,will indeed hit the fan. Lol way to have faith in your leader to pull us through. Unless this is the " change" he was prattling about.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jim-mi said:


> One thing that could be very scary with idiots like this is that I'm thinking they might be carrying very large magazines for their AK's and be of the spray and pray kind of mind set.
> And some of those errant bullets are gonna damage something.


The only difference between a large mag and small mag is frequency of reloading. Unless he happens across a fully auto weapon he can still only shoot one bullet at a time.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sure one at a time. But my point is "spray and pray" regardless of the capacity.

My bet is that a wacko like this doesn't know how to aim . . . . . .properly.......

Like the pictures we have all seen of the dirt-bags who wear towels on there heads, holding an AK over their heads and pointing in the general vinicity of the target and firing willy-nellie........


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> Sure one at a time. But my point is "spray and pray" regardless of the capacity.
> 
> My bet is that a wacko like this doesn't know how to aim . . . . . .properly.......
> 
> Like the pictures we have all seen of the dirt-bags who wear towels on there heads, holding an AK over their heads and pointing in the general vinicity of the target and firing willy-nellie........


Well if his armor making skills are any indication of his abilities, I'm guessing he has made a few mean scopes out of old toilet paper rolls, saran wrap, and red permanent marker dots. ound:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Had a thought. remember when this show first came out?
There was a guy on, from I believe Tennessee, he had some health problems, and went to his Dr. after the show aired.
Shortly thereafter, he was arrested/ taken into "protective custody" for his own good, and held on a 72 hour pshyc. evaluation, or something like that? While they went in and confiscated his guns and alot of his preps.
Well????
This jackwagon is threatening to preform major surgery on his wife for crips sake!!
Does no one think he might just need to be "Evaluated" as well? I wonder what her Ob/gyn thinks of this?


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

I seen the episode and the people they attacked appeared to be in a dead sleep in their beds in the middle of the night. Appearing to be pretty easy picking.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

CCCC said:


> I seen the episode and the people they attacked appeared to be in a dead sleep in their beds in the middle of the night. Appearing to be pretty easy picking.


Lets see him try that crap in Beirut or Mogadishu. When TSHTF to the point he thinks he can get away with marauding, people will be expecting it and won't be such pushovers.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

CCCC said:


> I seen the episode and the people they attacked appeared to be in a dead sleep in their beds in the middle of the night. Appearing to be pretty easy picking.


 From the people I know he better make plans on NEW recruits. He needs to plan on losing 2 to 3 soldiers for every raid.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This was the newest post in the comment section on NatGeo's site

"The 15 acres they are on was recently being rented by my household. We were still living there when they first filmed on the property. We were informed by Smith and the landowner that we had no rights as the renters to prevent having over a dozen armed individuals camping on the property, potentially for days, with no preparations for sanitation. Instead they attempted to demand access to the house and power. They set up a door in the field to practice home invasions. Smith and his band proceeded to make threats, I.E. stating loudly near the house "We should just shoot them and get it over with" and telling us they would take possession of the property "by any means necessary". All the while they circled the house with rifles which were kept pointed at our home, allowed their dog to harass my ducks and geese, blocked the driveway and drove their trucks through a seasonal wetland. We felt no option but to move out (there are also a lot of safety issues with the house that the owner failed to address and it was becoming apparent that he no intention of doing so.) As we were in the process moving out Smith and his cronies took turns, showing up every few hours to see/ask if we were out yet. Smith asked one member of our household if we had left anything valuable behind."

How could the police and landlord stand by and do nothing while Smith harassed and terrorized these people. He really is a wack job and bully and I sincerely hope he pushes the wrong person too far long before the shtf.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

TripleD said:


> From the people I know he better make plans on NEW recruits. He needs to plan on losing 2 to 3 soldiers for every raid.....


More if they come upon people who are better prepared and sneakier than them.

I'm beginning to think I should dig those tiger traps sooner rather than later.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd be more concerned by people living in surrounding military communities. If TSHTF in a big way, you have armed and trained masses that will be looking to survive. When we were in the military, a lot of the other families lived very paycheck to paycheck and didn't stock up. We were on the military post in Kansas back during the 2007 ice storm. Our power was knocked out for a week, and I think had they not opened up barracks that had power to families, we would have seen a lot of issues. It was during that week that someone tries to break into our house on post too. Two attempts were made by someone trying to break into our house on post. The second time was after my husband returned from deployment. He hollered when the dog alerted him to the back door being messed with, and he opened the door and went after the guy.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

He'd like our place and our preps so much, he'd spend the rest of his life here.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> This jackwagon is threatening to preform major surgery on his wife for crips sake!!
> Does no one think he might just need to be "Evaluated" as well? I wonder what her Ob/gyn thinks of this?


... I was sorta thinking that he needed to be mentally evaluated after I found out that he is still a fervent Obama supporter!!!

TRellis


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Twobottom said:


> http://www.thenewstribune.com/2013/11/08/2880656/national-geographics-doomsday.html


Compostible marauder speaks.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> This was the newest post in the comment section on NatGeo's site
> 
> "The 15 acres they are on was recently being rented by my household. We were still living there when they first filmed on the property. We were informed by Smith and the landowner that we had no rights as the renters to prevent having over a dozen armed individuals camping on the property, potentially for days, with no preparations for sanitation. Instead they attempted to demand access to the house and power. They set up a door in the field to practice home invasions. Smith and his band proceeded to make threats, I.E. stating loudly near the house "We should just shoot them and get it over with" and telling us they would take possession of the property "by any means necessary". All the while they circled the house with rifles which were kept pointed at our home, allowed their dog to harass my ducks and geese, blocked the driveway and drove their trucks through a seasonal wetland. We felt no option but to move out (there are also a lot of safety issues with the house that the owner failed to address and it was becoming apparent that he no intention of doing so.) As we were in the process moving out Smith and his cronies took turns, showing up every few hours to see/ask if we were out yet. Smith asked one member of our household if we had left anything valuable behind."
> 
> How could the police and landlord stand by and do nothing while Smith harassed and terrorized these people. He really is a wack job and bully and I sincerely hope he pushes the wrong person too far long before the shtf.


I'm thinking maybe they should have reported them to USFW & EPA for destroying a wetland w/o a permit.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ozarks Tom said:


> He'd like our place and our preps so much, he'd spend the rest of his *short *life here.


There fixed it for you.


----------

